# Azores



## dazzam (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone been riding in the Azores? Might be planning a trip there next summer and if there is some good riding, it would be a shame not to take the bike. Can't seem to find much information about trails and accessibility.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

HI!

Yes Azores is beautifull!

http://www.trails-azores.coM

I think you can rent bikes over there (don't expect great bikes! call them):

http://www.trilhosdanatureza.com/
[email protected]
Nature Tracks Tours Azores
Rua Sa da Bandeira n 013
9500-775 Ponta Delgada
Portugal Tel: +351 919020506www.picosdeaventura.com
[email protected]
Picos de Aventura - Animação e Lazer, lda.
Hotel Marina Atlântico
Av. João B. Mota Amaral
9500-767 Ponta Delgada
Telf: +351 296 283 288
Fax: +351 296 283 291
Tlm: +351 912 525 356 +351 912 525 360 +351 912 525 249No website
BICYCLES AND MOTOS RENTAL
Nuno Vasco Carvalho
Rua Antonio Joaquim Nunes Silva 55-A
9500-002 Ponta Delgada - S. Miguel Acores
tel/fax 296 628 304www.geo-fun.com
[email protected]
Geo-Fun, Animação Turistica, Lda.
Av. D. João III, nº 47 - 6º Drt. Sul
9500 - 310 Ponta Delgada
Phone: (+351) 91 993 15 62
Fax: (+351) 296 098 470

*http://www.projectobtt.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=32&topic=8078.0

http://www.projectobtt.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=32&topic=8215.0

http://www.projectobtt.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=32&topic=8022.0

http://www.projectobtt.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=32&topic=8853.0

http://www.projectobtt.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=32&topic=8038.0

http://www.projectobtt.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=32&topic=8952.0

http://www.projectobtt.com/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=32&topic=8555.0 *

PS - go thinner, in order to eat all the good things you find!!!! Chesse... some cookies and cakes. Also, don't miss Peter's Cafe and drink a GIN and eat their fame toasts

ENJOY and visit Portugal (Continental - you won't regret!)


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Also... Try Scuba diving!




























Although it is not MTB, it is worth A LOT!!!!


----------



## leov (Jul 11, 2010)

Which island ? Been on Faial, they bring you up a mountain, do a trail, then down.
I however lend a bike from a local, did the Caldera footpath, that was fun.

Oh, and search with Acores, not Azores.


----------



## Smuralawraili (Dec 13, 2010)

*Auto Detailing at it's Finest! What is Auto Detailing?Vehicle Detailing Assistance! Car Detailing: Secrets On the Specialists! Major of the Line Car Detailing Supplies!*

Automobile describing is separate from washing and waxing, though some automobile centers offer these solutions with each other. In standard, a wash and wax occupation is just that - the exterior from the car or truck is cleaned and waxed. Auto detailing goes additional, and though concentrated around the interior in the car or truck, vehicle describing also requires some exterior perform.
Auto Detailing
Automotive describing is separate from washing and waxing, though some vehicle centers provide these solutions together. In basic, a wash and wax work is just that - the exterior with the car or truck is cleaned and waxed.Auto Detailing Car describing goes even more, and though concentrated on the interior of the auto, vehicleAuto Detailing describing also Auto Detailingrequires some exterior perform.
Auto Detailing
Finally, nicks or scratches within the paint might be taken care of by auto describing too. Every single blemish is cleaned of wax and cautiously sanded with wet/dry grit or possibly a fine sanding block.Auto Detailing The accurate automotive touch-up paint is used in layers, allowing each and every coat to dry Auto Detailingbefore applying the future. The area is once again sanded, then polished and waxed. When accomplished correctly, automotive describing leaves 1 hard pressed to locate the authentic blemish.
Auto Detailing

Auto Detailing
Auto Detailing
Auto Detailing


----------



## bike_azores (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ride In Azores*

Hello there!

I'm a frequent rider in trails of azores islands. Now i'have dicided to open a rental bike business to share the love for riding with our frequent tourits in the islands, so if any anyone wants to come here and need some tips or a bike i can help!

You can search better in our website bike-rentals-azores or send me a message

I hope i can help you about riding in our islands, i wil give frequent news!

Thanks


----------



## oshaden (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm heading to the Azores this Spring and I'll be staying around Furnas. 

What is the best approach to finding mountain bike trails in this area? Even if I can find a few good trails in the immediate area, that should be enough to keep me interested for the duration of the trip. A quick search on the Strava segments seems to show many options, but I'm not sure if these are public access. 

Thanks


----------

